# Neighbor hunting property line



## Lost5479 (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking for an outside thoughts on this. Today got to a ladder stand that is setup 70 yards off a shared property lined. I got out there late because of running around. as I am getting set to go up I hear someone shout out hey hunting over here. My neighbor has a box blind setup right on the property line. I stand there for a moment debating if I should walk there and ask about the setup and then comes the comment from the box find somewhere else to hunt. Now i was pissed but i was in the woods late. So I actually moved to a different stand. I am already debating how to handle this. 

A few facts. I just bought the property this summer. I dont live on it. I try to get there every other weekend depending on work. I dont know who was in the box. I have met the neighbor a few times he does live on his land but dont think it was him, all the other neighbors have warned me about him from what they say he has a habit of trust passing and poaching, but thats just hear say.

I think next year i am going to pile wood all along the property line and hinged cut It will be alot of work but to be on the line with the windows open facing my side is bs. Maybe I am over reacting but the comment of find somewhere else to hunt kind of pissed me off. I have not talk to him of yet not sure if I want to because of my feelings. If I do it will have to wait until I come back in 2 weeks.

Anyone deal with a situation like this. Any advice? Did the relationship work itself out or the problem.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

There have been numerous threads about this issue in the Whitetail Hunting section/forum. Do a search there......


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

IMO.....the time you got to _your_ stand on _your_ property is irrelevant.

If this person is set up on the joint property line and tells you that you have to hunt somewhere else on your own property wouldn't set well with me. Right or wrong.....I would have walked over to him and advised him that you respect the property lines but will hunt where ever you please. By the way....he better be asking for permission before retrieving a deer off of your property. His (if it was the other property owner) attitude sounds as though he would not extend to you the same courtesy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Lost5479 said:


> Looking for an outside thoughts on this. Today got to a ladder stand that is setup 70 yards off a shared property lined. I got out there late because of running around. as I am getting set to go up I hear someone shout out hey hunting over here. My neighbor has a box blind setup right on the property line. I stand there for a moment debating if I should walk there and ask about the setup and then comes the comment from the box find somewhere else to hunt. Now i was pissed but i was in the woods late. So I actually moved to a different stand. I am already debating how to handle this.
> 
> A few facts. I just bought the property this summer. I dont live on it. I try to get there every other weekend depending on work. I dont know who was in the box. I have met the neighbor a few times he does live on his land but dont think it was him, all the other neighbors have warned me about him from what they say he has a habit of trust passing and poaching, but thats just hear say.
> 
> ...


Hey lost, its your property. Hunt whenever n wherever u want. Time to get a set n talk to the ___ hole. Depending on the lay of your land dont give the deer a reason to go to property line. Create refuge well inside prop lines n hunt the fringes if possible. Have local CO/ sheriff write tresspass tik the first tym u catch him. Push feelings aside n take action. Dont b bullied. Hunting is supposed to b FUN. Shrubby


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I have had this problem also. talking with him should solve your problems if he is a reasonable person. It sounds like he is not according to the other neighbors but you must try talking before you start WWIII with the hinge cuts and such. It may turn out that this guys setup is his only option on his parcel of land, if that's the case then I suggest you move as it is the neighborly thing to do. But, some guys are just dicks. In my situation the guy wouldn't budge or talk reasonably, as a matter of fact he was downright rude. We chose to leave our stand and hunt it anyway, it sucked for us but also sucked for him. He ended up moving his stand the following spring. It sounds childish but some guys do not care about the unwritten codes of hunting etiquette or being a good neighbor or even talking reasonably if it puts them outside of what they want. If this guy is anything like what we had to deal with then be prepared for trespass and all manner of rude behavior. Bad neighbors suck, I hope you can open up some constructive dialog with this guy and resolve your issues because playing tit for tat is not a fun route.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Lost5479 said:


> ............
> all the other neighbors have warned me about him from what they say he has a habit of trust passing
> ........


Could you define trust passing for me ?

L & O


----------



## Lost5479 (Feb 26, 2012)

Same as trespassing but it happens when you dont proof read ones post before posting and/or drinking. 

Thank you for the advice guys. Was steamed a little last night. Going to try and talk first. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The whole shack on the line thing for me is kinda confusing.. I have a shack 70 yards off a line.. Did not want to be that guy with a shack on the line and stir trouble.. Yet a good portion of the deer walk just inside the property I am hunting, thus my bullet will still travel in their land.. Due to Bing Maps I know where all there blinds are and no danger to them, but I am sending a bullet into their property even when the deer is on my side. 

Same can be said for a different neighbor on another side.. He has a shack 75 yards on his land, I am 75 say on ours.. Yet I fully respect him killing deer in that 75 yards on his side, yet it still scares me.. I use a light going to the shack which I do not anywhere else and place an orange vest on the side of my shack.. Either know I know this guy and know he has the common sense to not shoot at me, it still worries me. 

This is kinda irrelevant to the OP. But in some ways its better if a given neighbor is on the line..


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Went through this years ago when I owned property in the thumb only it was an entire family. Talking may work but whoever was in the blind sounds like they think they can bully their way through life. I delt with it my way which was I'll treat you the way you treat me end of story. Personally I would have delt with it that day right there right then. Now he may not know that you are a new neighbor and thought he was dealing with the old owner. Who knows what type of relationship they had and why. Its possible the old owner of your land was a ahole himself. There are always two sides to every story. Try talking if that won't work then inform him that he backs off or his life will become even more miserable than it apparently already is. The downside and I have stated this before on this site is that when you own property and don't live on it you are at the mercy of those who do live in the area. They know when you are gone and pretty much do whatever they want with your land in terms of hunting/trespassing. Regardless you have to stand strong with people like this or they will own you. Good luck.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Lost5479 said:


> Same as trespassing but it happens when you dont proof read ones post before posting and/or drinking.
> 
> Thank you for the advice guys. Was steamed a little last night. Going to try and talk first.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Never make decisions when you are mad or promises when you're happy.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I'd still hinge cut the property line.
Regardless of what happens with the talk with the neighbor.
Getting that area to thicken up will benefit you and your property more in the long run.


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd chat with the guy and let him know how I feel over the course of the year. If he's a decent fella he'll make neighborly adjustments. If not he opens himself up to all sorts of possibilities; agricultural, mechanical, audio, pyrotechnical, etc.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Put an oil well just across the fence from his stand!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

DEDGOOSE said:


> ..........
> . But in some ways its better if a given neighbor is on the line..


A statement with reason and intelligence has no place in a thread about trespassing.

L & O


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

If he is on his side of the line, no issue, the issue is his telling you to go hunt somewhere else. 
I would have walked to the line, and informed him it was my land, I would hunt anytime/anywhere on my side.
Then if I hadnt lost it, ask him to come down and introduce himself (dont say so but you may have been talking to someone who didnt have permission to even be there) and you will need to take names and recognize faces to keep the process from going too off base if you talk to a co-owner or relative who really controls their property rights.
If the jack-wagon was too beligerant, prepare for a test of wills. 
This is why I sold my hunting property.


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

Rudi's Dad said:


> If he is on his side of the line, no issue, the issue is his telling you to go hunt somewhere else.
> I would have walked to the line, and informed him it was my land, I would hunt anytime/anywhere on my side.
> Then if I hadnt lost it, ask him to come down and introduce himself (dont say so but you may have been talking to someone who didnt have permission to even be there) and you will need to take names and recognize faces to keep the process from going too off base if you talk to a co-owner or relative who really controls their property rights.
> If the jack-wagon was too beligerant, prepare for a test of wills.
> This is why I sold my hunting property.


 Kinda lost me i think.Sounds like he got his way and you pussed out.


----------



## Lost5479 (Feb 26, 2012)

River Keeper said:


> Kinda lost me i think.Sounds like he got his way and you pussed out.


You are entitled to your thoughts I have learned for me its better to take a step back before reacting.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

The only way another hunter should dictate where you hunt on your own property is factoring in their scent trail. 

When you hunt the edge of land that you do not own, the consequences are that you have no control over what happens on the 'other' property. If they cut wood, walk the dogs, ride dirt bikes, run farm equipment, hunt, ect. They have a right to use their property how they see fit and that goes for everyone else. There is no 'easement' for hunting property lines (safety zones and local ordinances aside)- his reign ends at the line. And so does yours.

I believe a simple conversation should probably clear this all up.

Next time a disagreement happens in the field, to keep from escalating the situation, exchange names and give him the property owner's (yours, i know- don't do this part if the land isn't yours, instead give your number) & DNR's phone number. Tell him if he has any objections to the legalities of how the land is being used, first call the DNR, explain the situation, and have the DNR call the property owner to correct any wrong doing. Until then, you will use the property legally and under the permission of the landowner. Ask for his property owner's phone number for similar circumstances as well. 

This does four things- 
1st, It should extinguish any arguement between the two of you
2nd, If he thinks he's right (and if he's not) the DNR will correct him. 
3rd, If he knows he's wrong, he'll never call.
4th, If you are wrong, the DNR will correct you.

I would also add in this case to tell him to call ahead to gain permission (and make sure it's safe and not disturbing any other hunters on the land) to track a deer shot on his property but crossing onto the land you are using and you'll do the same.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Tell him to kiss your ass, and that you will hunt wherever the hell you want to on your own land,


----------



## dwrobins (Nov 1, 2010)

Sit down next to him with a cup of coffee and a radio on. Discuss current events and family. Be cordial. Offer up a cup and maybe a donut. Do some stretches, Take a leak and move on. Hell, if you cnnot hunt, why should he.:evil:


----------



## HPP (Jun 18, 2012)

I would have moved closer to him, and told him to get f----d.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

To me the point that stands out the most is that it is your first year on the property (not even a year since you purchased it in the summer). Who knows, your neighbor may have been hunting that spot for 20 years. He may not have noticed your ladder stand and was shocked to see another hunter. Does longevity make it right, no, of course not. Did he overstep his bounds? Absolutely! Do you want to hunt your own land with out negativity from your neighbor? You sound like a reasonable man. Sit down and talk it out. One conversation could alleviate years of tension.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

*THIS IS YOUR LAND*. You pay the taxes and you have the exclusive rights to *YOUR* land. The first thing you need to do is get the local Conservation Officer and the Sheriff's department involved by informing them of the confrontation. Get their advise and maybe some business cards. If the confrontation happens again by all means stand your ground. Give him the business cards and tell him to call. You did not mention in your o/p that he was shooting onto your land. Do you know if he is? If he is and shoots onto your property, he is now guilty of tresspassing. 

It's going to be *VERY* difficult to keep him out if he is a local and you are a weekender, but I would do whatever is necessary. Is there a fence on the property line? If there is I would make sure it is in good condition. If there isn't I would consider putting one up. Then "Legally" post your land. There are specific's on "Legal" posting. Follow them. 

If the situation arises again or escalates, do not hesitate to get the LEO's involved. Not knowing for sure, but this situation may be the reason the previous owner sold the property and there may be a complaint history on this guy from before. You might want to check into that. Just some suggestions and by all means protect yourself. FRANK


----------



## Copper116 (Sep 3, 2007)

and as far as I know and was told by a deputy sheriff... ANYONE entering your property is "required" to get "WRITTEN" permission for the property owner "BEFORE" setting foot on anothers property to retrieve and or hunt that said property. We had an incident just weeks ago where two ATV's were found on a 2 track within the property lines of our private property... after a while and shouts from the deputy... 3 people emerged, and were the neighbors (not that well know to us). They claimed to tracking a wounded buck. It's not just law... it's common courtesy and a safety issue. They too have ladder stands within feet of the property line facing onto our properties. They too have a reputation that is shadowed in illegal activities but like you said... hearsay! Good luck.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

sounded to me like he had no problem with you hunting there. just wanted you to not shoot him. you should have no problem hunting your land and be greatfull he is aware your there,


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

maybe i read it wrong? he was on his own side of the property line, letting you know he was there.
you don't know him,,,or if he is the property owners son or something.
i don't see where he violated any law or ethics.

so aside from you feel he was too close to your property? whats wrong that i am missing?


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

john warren said:


> maybe i read it wrong? he was on his own side of the property line, letting you know he was there.
> you don't know him,,,or if he is the property owners son or something.
> i don't see where he violated any law or ethics.
> 
> so aside from you feel he was too close to your property? whats wrong that i am missing?


 

Try this.....



> Looking for an outside thoughts on this. Today got to a ladder stand that is setup 70 yards off a shared property lined. I got out there late because of running around. as I am getting set to go up I hear someone shout out hey hunting over here. *My neighbor has a box blind setup right on the property line. I stand there for a moment debating if I should walk there and ask about the setup and then comes the comment from the box find somewhere else to hunt.* Now i was pissed but i was in the woods late. So I actually moved to a different stand. I am already debating how to handle this.


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Get a set of "nads" and tell him to go bite the big one! He and others are going to walk all over you if you don't.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Lost5479 said:


> You are entitled to your thoughts I have learned for me its better to take a step back before reacting.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I wish I could learn to do that,


----------



## goats (Mar 13, 2012)

Call the prior owner of your land and ask for a back-story on the prick next door. Once the enemy is known a course of action can be tailored for maximum effectiveness. I would also suggest a fresh survey unless property lines are already clearly delineated.


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

First off he would of done pissed me off to where I would of sat down right next to him on my side of the line.. but that's just me.. but another approach is just one day out of the woods curiously ask him if u had shot a deer and ran across the property if u could retrieve it? If he says yea sure no problem then maybe just return the fav by allowing the same.. if he says no way then simply say well the same goes for him, and sit up on the property line and wait for him to cross.. that's my opinion..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I have the same problem with a cousin that lives next to my property. We had a heated one sided discussion a few years ago. I live an hour away and he can walk 5 minutes to my property. Snuck up on him opening morning on the neighbors property line, but facing onto my property. I set up an observation post on his spot and told him I was done with hunting deer, it was time to start catching trespasser / poachers. He is also a known trespasser/poacher and has a criminal charge against him pending. I removed a tree stand that was only 5 feet onto my property line, but the bait pile was 25 yards onto my property....Loaded the tree with No Trespass signs and 3 days later not one to be found.....Always some kind of drama with neighbors...


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I have had some of the same issues over the years with the property changin hands on both sides of me over the years,,, that nice box blind watching my field from the high spot,, daylight opening day it had been turned 180,,,,, facing its own property,,,,, later it got turned around,,, couple mornings later,, somehow a pack of firecrackers got taped to the inside of the propane heater ,, (midnight recon) Three 2x4x10,s and two sheets of thin chip board got installed 5-10 feet inside the fence making a very nice wall,, Blind moved,, message recieved. The Ivan targets painted Orange placed in deer runs make great teaching items


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

I own 40 acres which includes 15 acres of woods. My property is posted "no hunting, no tresspassing". My neighbor used to hunt the property for years. I do not allow him to hunt my property. Last year he set up a pop blind RIGHT on the propery line with the windows facing MY property. I set up round bales of hay in front of the blind. Now the neighbor is setting up a blind between 20-40 feet in the air approx. 200 yards within his property. Again, this blind will be facing my hay field & woods, NOT his own property. I only allow 1 person to hunt my acreage as I have several horses & have had one shot by a deer hunter years ago. The horse carried a bullet in his neck for 5 years.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

can't you just say , "hey ,thanks for the heads up, i'll make sure not to shoot in your direction. good luck to you.
"
any further discusion on his part becomes hunter harasment.


----------



## Duffy Munn (Mar 2, 2015)

murphysmom said:


> I own 40 acres which includes 15 acres of woods. My property is posted "no hunting, no tresspassing". My neighbor used to hunt the property for years. I do not allow him to hunt my property. Last year he set up a pop blind RIGHT on the propery line with the windows facing MY property. I set up round bales of hay in front of the blind. Now the neighbor is setting up a blind between 20-40 feet in the air approx. 200 yards within his property. Again, this blind will be facing my hay field & woods, NOT his own property. I only allow 1 person to hunt my acreage as I have several horses & have had one shot by a deer hunter years ago. The horse carried a bullet in his neck for 5 years.


His blind is 200 yards away from the property line and you have a problem with this?


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes sir, I do. I never saw the hunter that shot my horse. The vet stated that a bullet can actually travel over a mile.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

murphysmom said:


> Yes sir, I do. I never saw the hunter that shot my horse. The vet stated that a bullet can actually travel over a mile.


Is your property out in the country? Reason I ask is because a country mile is different from a statute mile, which should not be confused with a nautical mile (the later shouldn't apply unless there's water in the 200 yards between your neighbor's blind and the property line).


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

This thread is 2 years old he must of solved the problem by now LOL


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

yes, my property is out in the country. My other post was deleted. I was looking for suggestions on types of fencing to put in to keep my neighbor from trespassing. The property is posted "no hunting/no trespassing" but I know that he goes on it as he bragged last year that he got an 8 pt buck & when questioned, he admitted that it was on my side of the fence. I'm thinking of putting up some type of fence that would encourage the deer to cross at a different location so that my neighbor won't be inclined to shoot in the direction of my horses & horse barn.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

hawgeye said:


> She said she paid 20,000, not yhat she sold it for 8 mil. And you wonder why people turn into antis. Come to a sportsman forum for help with a hunter shooting at her horses and get ragged on. Glad your not my nieghbor!


No matter who my neighbor is, if I have a $8.25 million dolar horse its not in the pasture during rifle season. Too many idiots out there that can't ID a target.

Ganzer


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

hawgeye said:


> She said she paid 20,000, not yhat she sold it for 8 mil.
> ......


Read post #54 again.

L & O


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

MERGANZER said:


> Sounds like someone needs to have their cats inside instead of out running all over destroying wildlife. Cause that's what they do.
> 
> Ganzer


hey, why don't we just outlaw having cats,problem solved. cry me a river merganzer! how many songbirds are being killed by a windmill? my cats are mouser and yes they do kill an occasional bird.


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> Your horse was Imperial Falcon, the 9th highest selling horse of all time ? That was in '84. I'm surprised that that kind of money didn't buy you more than 40 ares in Michigan to continue your world famous breeding operation.
> 
> http://www.therichest.com/luxury/most-expensive/the-10-most-expensive-racehorses/
> 
> L & O


Why are you being so rude to some one that comes to your forum to TRY to figure out a way to get along with my hunting neighbors? I paid $20k for this horse & I have several broodmares, etc. Why would I think that I needed more than 40 acres in the town that I grew up in? Wow. With attitudes like this, it's no wonder more & more landowners are closing their properties to hunters. & yes, FWIW, I do keep all of my horses up near my house during deer season & all with orange blankets on them.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

MERGANZER said:


> Its not illegal. But don't complain when one comes up missing. They do a tremendous amount of damage to gamebirds and small game as they kill for fun.
> 
> Ganzer


Sounds to me like his cats became the hunted


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

hawgeye said:


> She said she paid 20,000, not yhat she sold it for 8 mil. And you wonder why people turn into antis. Come to a sportsman forum for help with a hunter shooting at her horses and get ragged on. Glad your not my nieghbor!


Thank you! This is exactly my point! I came here searching for ideas & instead, I feel like I'm getting beat up on!


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Scout 2 said:


> Sounds to me like his cats became the hunted


thats right and that is against the law. thanks scout for stating the facts!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

murphysmom said:


> Thank you! This is exactly my point! I came here searching for ideas & instead, I feel like I'm getting beat up on!


Sadly that is getting to be the normal thing on M-S any more. 

Before long you will get called gullible.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Good fences make good neighbors.

I'm going to run a extra heavy duty electric fence with extra wires.

200 yards from the property is more than adequate.
Safety zone for houses or livestock structures is 450'/150 yards .

Maybe it would have been better for the neighbor to hunt on the line and shoot away from your property:idea:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

phantom cls said:


> hey, why don't we just outlaw having cats,problem solved. cry me a river merganzer! how many songbirds are being killed by a windmill? my cats are mouser and yes they do kill an occasional bird.


Cry me a river? LOL! I am not crying nor are me pets getting killed cause dogs have to be under control while irresponsible cat owners are allowed to let them wander and kill pheasants, quail, turkey, rabbits and on and on. Don't take care of them then hey let me know how it works when the group of bird hunters runs into your "barn cat".

Ganzer


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

murphysmom said:


> Thank you! This is exactly my point! I came here searching for ideas & instead, I feel like I'm getting beat up on!


If you paid $8.25 million or $100 it doesn't matter. The neighbor should have the respect to not place your livestock in harms way. You on the other hand are smart to have orange blankets on them and also near the house/barn whatever. You just never know. Make friends with the local C.O. and have his number handy.

Ganzer


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

MERGANZER said:


> Cry me a river? LOL! I am not crying nor are me pets getting killed cause dogs have to be under control while irresponsible cat owners are allowed to let them wander and kill pheasants, quail, turkey, rabbits and on and on. Don't take care of them then hey let me know how it works when the group of bird hunters runs into your "barn cat".
> 
> Ganzer


sorry bud, my cats are for the most part house cats. i don't run a prison here. they are all fixed, hows thats for being responsible? the guy was hunting right on the property line. are you saying my cats aren't allowed to walk on my property? i have yet to see a pheasant on my property in 10 years and welcome the fool who shoot another one of my cats. another troll stiring the pot, find something else to do in your retirement. i for one have a job to get back too. have a great day cat hater! 5000 post and not a supporting member? go figure!!!!


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

hillbillie said:


> Good fences make good neighbors.
> 
> I'm going to run a extra heavy duty electric fence with extra wires.
> 
> ...


I currently have 5 strands of hi tensile fence running the length of the property line at 5 feet inside. 

Sorry for the confusion, but I corrected the statement that his hunting blind is 200 yards on a different thread - it's actually 200 FEET inside his own property line. & it's 20-40' in the air. So I do understand that he's within his rights.

I'm considering replacing the posts with telephone posts & putting 10 stands or more.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

murphysmom said:


> I currently have 5 strands of hi tensile fence running the length of the property line at 5 feet inside.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, but I corrected the statement that his hunting blind is 200 yards on a different thread - it's actually 200 FEET inside his own property line. & it's 20-40' in the air. So I do understand that he's within his rights.
> 
> I'm considering replacing the posts with telephone posts & putting 10 stands or more.


Is 65 yards (200 feet) too close to the property line? 
Sometimes I'm glad I don't own land!


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

phantom cls said:


> sorry bud, my cats are for the most part house cats. i don't run a prison here. they are all fixed, hows thats for being responsible? the guy was hunting right on the property line. are you saying my cats aren't allowed to walk on my property? i have yet to see a pheasant on my property in 10 years and welcome the fool who shoot another one of my cats. another troll stiring the pot, find something else to do in your retirement. i for one have a job to get back too. have a great day cat hater! 5000 post and not a supporting member? go figure!!!!


You let your cats run free and say you haven't seen a pheasant on your property in 10 years?????? There may be a reason for that! Far from retired. I am a cat hater when they aren't controlled though you got me there.

Ganzer


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> Is 65 yards (200 feet) too close to the property line?
> Sometimes I'm glad I don't own land!


Would you want a blind 30' in the air facing your property with livestock 65 yds off the property line? May not be illegal depending on dwelling locations but not to neighborly either.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

The Rev. said:


> Would you want a blind 30' in the air facing your property with livestock 65 yds off the property line? May not be illegal depending on dwelling locations but not to neighborly either.


 
Actually, YES! Much safer for me if the neighbor is sitting on the property line shooting into his own property than in the middle of his land shooting toward the property lines.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

The Rev. said:


> Would you want a blind 30' in the air facing your property with livestock 65 yds off the property line? May not be illegal depending on dwelling locations but not to neighborly either.


a ten acre square is only 660 feet across...


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

jatc said:


> Actually, YES! Much safer for me if the neighbor is sitting on the property line shooting into his own property than in the middle of his land shooting toward the property lines.


Which according to her, he isn't. She states he is shooting towards her property


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

jatc said:


> Actually, YES! Much safer for me if the neighbor is sitting on the property line shooting into his own property than in the middle of his land shooting toward the property lines.


The neighbor isn't shooting towards his OWN property but instead he's shooting towards MINE! 
I've talked to him about it. He's angry because he used to hunt my property for years & years. He has property up north to hunt however, my property has a lot of deer & he has regularly gotten a good buck or two "right next door". 
I no longer want him hunting ON my property or TOWARDS my property. I realize that sounds selfish to some hunters. I want to keep my horses safe & at the same time, I want this hunter to stay off my property.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

murphysmom said:


> The neighbor isn't shooting towards his OWN property but instead he's shooting towards MINE!
> I've talked to him about it. He's angry because he used to hunt my property for years & years. He has property up north to hunt however, my property has a lot of deer & he has regularly gotten a good buck or two "right next door".
> I no longer want him hunting ON my property or TOWARDS my property. I realize that sounds selfish to some hunters. I want to keep my horses safe & at the same time, I want this hunter to stay off my property.


If he were 200 yards off the line and shooting toward your property, the livestock would be in an equal amount of danger.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

murphysmom said:


> The neighbor isn't shooting towards his OWN property but instead he's shooting towards MINE!
> I've talked to him about it. He's angry because he used to hunt my property for years & years. He has property up north to hunt however, my property has a lot of deer & he has regularly gotten a good buck or two "right next door".
> I no longer want him hunting ON my property or TOWARDS my property. I realize that sounds selfish to some hunters. I want to keep my horses safe & at the same time, I want this hunter to stay off my property.


Nothing at all is selfish in your feelings. Its your property and he should respect that fact. It doesn't matter if he once hunted it those days are gone. He also has the right to place a blind anywhere on his property but he doesn't have the right to cross the property lines at all. Like I said, make friends with the local LEO's

Ganzer


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> If he were 200 yards off the line and shooting toward your property, the livestock would be in an equal amount of danger.


Correct, which like I said might not be illegal but not neighborly either


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

MERGANZER said:


> Nothing at all is selfish in your feelings. Its your property and he should respect that fact. It doesn't matter if he once hunted it those days are gone. He also has the right to place a blind anywhere on his property but he doesn't have the right to cross the property lines at all. Like I said, make friends with the local LEO's
> 
> Ganzer


thank you. Sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

murphysmom said:


> Now the neighbor is setting up a blind between 20-40 feet in the air approx. 200 yards within his property.


One thought is that now he will be shooting downward which will minimize risk of bullets traveling further than the intended target.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

WILDCATWICK said:


> One thought is that now he will be shooting downward which will minimize risk of bullets traveling further than the intended target.


I agree but it's not 200yds its 200 feet and I'd rather be safe than sorry


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

WILDCATWICK said:


> One thought is that now he will be shooting downward which will minimize risk of bullets traveling further than the intended target.


Exactly! He has every right to shoot towards your property, as long as he doesn't shoot on your property. The elevated blind is more neighborly than a ground blind as he is shooting at the ground thus less chance of a bullet hitting a horse. Sounds like you two need to have a talk with the local CO as a moderator. 
P.s. the cat with a scar wasn't from a snare, Michigan legal snares shouldn't restrain a cat, most likely it got into an altercation with a ****, and the disappearing cats are probably the result of coyotes, not bullets.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

GuppyII said:


> Exactly! He has every right to shoot towards your property, as long as he doesn't shoot on your property. The elevated blind is more neighborly than a ground blind as he is shooting at the ground thus less chance of a bullet hitting a horse. Sounds like you two need to have a talk with the local CO as a moderator.
> P.s. the cat with a scar wasn't from a snare, Michigan legal snares shouldn't restrain a cat, most likely it got into an altercation with a ****, and the disappearing cats are probably the result of coyotes, not bullets.


Not necessarily
Safety Zones Around Buildings
Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow, or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of the property.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

murphysmom said:


> I currently have 5 strands of hi tensile fence running the length of the property line at 5 feet inside.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, but I corrected the statement that his hunting blind is 200 yards on a different thread - it's actually 200 FEET inside his own property line. & it's 20-40' in the air. So I do understand that he's within his rights.
> 
> I'm considering replacing the posts with telephone posts & putting 10 stands or more.


If it's in your budget, install a 10' high wire fence along the affected property lines.Run a hot wire to keep the horses off it. Tax deductible against any farm income.
Then I would invite the neighbor to build his blind close to the property line as it would give him more huntable land on HIS property.

May want to get estimates from a fence co. I'm sure your Vet could recommend someone in your area.

Prosecute any one trespassing or destroying property.
Shooting across property lines is trespassing


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

hillbillie said:


> If it's in your budget, install a 10' high wire fence along the affected property lines.Run a hot wire to keep the horses off it. Tax deductible against any farm income.
> Then I would invite the neighbor to build his blind close to the property line as it would give him more huntable land on HIS property.
> 
> May want to get estimates from a fence co. I'm sure your Vet could recommend someone in your area.
> ...


Good stuff.

I would further make it clear to this guy that he will never, under any circumstance, receive permission from you to track wounded deer on your property.


----------



## murphysmom (Mar 30, 2015)

hillbillie said:


> If it's in your budget, install a 10' high wire fence along the affected property lines.Run a hot wire to keep the horses off it. Tax deductible against any farm income.
> Then I would invite the neighbor to build his blind close to the property line as it would give him more huntable land on HIS property.
> 
> May want to get estimates from a fence co. I'm sure your Vet could recommend someone in your area.
> ...


That's a GREAT idea! Thanks!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

These people have lots of experience with deer fences. 
http://www.beemfence.com/

Contact the DNR law division to make sure you are within the law.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

MERGANZER said:


> Sounds like someone needs to have their cats inside instead of out running all over destroying wildlife. Cause that's what they do.
> 
> Ganzer


Yes there has been a couple of threads on this issue lately.


----------

